# La Sai l'Ultima ritorna su Canale 5



## fabri47 (8 Marzo 2019)

Lo storico programma *La Sai l'Ultima*, ideato da Gigi Reggi, *tornerà *prossimamente su *Canale 5*. A dare la notizia il sito di Davide Maggio.

La trasmissione in cui si sfidavano in una gara i barzellettieri di tutta Italia a suon di barzellette e che ha lanciato volti noti della comicità italiana come Andrea Pucci, Valentina Persia ed Enrico Brignano, è andata in onda dal 1992 fino al 2008 e, nel corso degli anni, si sono alternati alla conduzione Gerry Scotti, Pippo Franco, Gigi Sabani, Claudio Lippi e la partecipazione di vallette come Pamela Prati, Paola Barale e Natalia Estrada. 

L'ultima edizione risale all'inverno 2008 ed è stata condotta da Lorella Cuccarini e Massimo Boldi, ma fu cancellata dopo sole quattro puntate per bassi ascolti.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Marzo 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Lo storico programma *La Sai l'Ultima*, ideato da Gigi Reggi, *tornerà *prossimamente su *Canale 5*. A dare la notizia il sito di Davide Maggio.
> 
> La trasmissione in cui si sfidavano in una gara i barzellettieri di tutta Italia a suon di barzellette e che ha lanciato volti noti della comicità italiana come Andrea Pucci, Valentina Persia ed Enrico Brignano, è andata in onda dal 1992 fino al 2008 e, nel corso degli anni, si sono alternati alla conduzione Gerry Scotti, Pippo Franco, Gigi Sabani, Claudio Lippi e la partecipazione di vallette come Pamela Prati, Paola Barale e Natalia Estrada.
> 
> L'ultima edizione risale all'inverno 2008 ed è stata condotta da Lorella Cuccarini e Massimo Boldi, ma fu cancellata dopo sole quattro puntate per bassi ascolti.



Mamma mia che fantasia, che innovazione sta tv italiana!


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Marzo 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che fantasia, che innovazione sta tv italiana!



quando non ci sono leggi ad personam a salvare le aziende di famiglia si vede tutta l'abilità imprenditoriale dei berluscones, mediaset allo sbondo, berlusconi e galliani che passano dal milan al monza  in un mercato veramente concorrenziale o sei bravo o fallisci e ti buttano fuori


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Marzo 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Lo storico programma *La Sai l'Ultima*, ideato da Gigi Reggi, *tornerà *prossimamente su *Canale 5*. A dare la notizia il sito di Davide Maggio.
> 
> La trasmissione in cui si sfidavano in una gara i barzellettieri di tutta Italia a suon di barzellette e che ha lanciato volti noti della comicità italiana come Andrea Pucci, Valentina Persia ed Enrico Brignano, è andata in onda dal 1992 fino al 2008 e, nel corso degli anni, si sono alternati alla conduzione Gerry Scotti, Pippo Franco, Gigi Sabani, Claudio Lippi e la partecipazione di vallette come Pamela Prati, Paola Barale e Natalia Estrada.
> 
> L'ultima edizione risale all'inverno 2008 ed è stata condotta da Lorella Cuccarini e Massimo Boldi, ma fu cancellata dopo sole quattro puntate per bassi ascolti.



Mamma mia ma ci sono ancora persone che vanno in giro a raccontare barzellette? Pensavo fosse una roba passata di modo come le VHS...


----------



## fabri47 (8 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia ma ci sono ancora persone che vanno in giro a raccontare barzellette? Pensavo fosse una roba passata di modo come le VHS...


A meno che non lo condurrà un conduttore fortissimo (magari gente come Pio e Amedeo che vanno molto in voga in questo momento), per me sarà un flop epocale. 20 anni fa aveva senso, perchè c'era solo la tv come mezzo "mass-mediatico", ma ora con youtube ne trovi a bizzeffe di barzellettieri amatoriali e non.

Mediaset veramente alle cozze, prima il Milionario che sta facendo ascolti bassissimi dopo averlo spremuto (erano previste sole 4 puntate speciali ma lo hanno prolungato per riempire le serate vuote e lo hanno fatto crollare), tra una settimana Ciao Darwin e poi questo... 

A quando il ritorno di Paperissima con Columbro e la Cuccarini?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Marzo 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A meno che non lo condurrà un conduttore fortissimo (magari gente come Pio e Amedeo che vanno molto in voga in questo momento), per me sarà un flop epocale. 20 anni fa aveva senso, perchè c'era solo la tv come mezzo "mass-mediatico", ma ora con youtube ne trovi a bizzeffe di barzellettieri amatoriali e non.
> 
> Mediaset veramente alle cozze, prima il Milionario che sta facendo ascolti bassissimi dopo averlo spremuto (erano previste sole 4 puntate speciali ma lo hanno prolungato per riempire le serate vuote e lo hanno fatto crollare), tra una settimana Ciao Darwin e poi questo...
> 
> A quando il ritorno di Paperissima con Columbro e la Cuccarini?



E Adrian la serie evento?


----------



## fabri47 (8 Marzo 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> E Adrian la serie evento?


Rinviata in autunno con presenza costante di Adriano Celentano nello show dicono, mah. Intanto, la moglie di Celentano va in giro dicendo che non è stato flop e persino Teocoli, che è un suo amico di vecchia data, gli è andato contro.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Marzo 2019)

Poi dicono che la Rai è per vecchi, che almeno fa qualche serie tv decente. Mediaset allora è per vecchi e giovani decerebrati...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Marzo 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Rinviata in autunno con presenza costante di Adriano Celentano nello show dicono, mah. Intanto, la moglie di Celentano va in giro dicendo che non è stato flop e persino Teocoli, che è un suo amico di vecchia data, gli è andato contro.



No no, era per dire. 

Trasmettessero il vero Jojo in prima serata sarebbe seriamente una ventata di aria fresca e farebbe sicuramente un sacco di ascolti ahahah
Ma in Italia stiamo troppo indietro


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Marzo 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A meno che non lo condurrà un conduttore fortissimo (magari gente come Pio e Amedeo che vanno molto in voga in questo momento), per me sarà un flop epocale. 20 anni fa aveva senso, perchè c'era solo la tv come mezzo "mass-mediatico", ma ora con youtube ne trovi a bizzeffe di barzellettieri amatoriali e non.
> 
> Mediaset veramente alle cozze, prima il Milionario che sta facendo ascolti bassissimi dopo averlo spremuto (erano previste sole 4 puntate speciali ma lo hanno prolungato per riempire le serate vuote e lo hanno fatto crollare), tra una settimana Ciao Darwin e poi questo...
> 
> *A quando il ritorno di Paperissima con Columbro e la Cuccarini?*



AHAHAHAAHAAH!!!...Le ultime edizioni di Paperissima sono state terribili..

Ho visto che partirà un programma in prima serata tutto incentrato su Barbara D'Urso..mi ha provocato repulsione solo la pubblicità...praticamente pur di fare ascolti si rivolgono proprio alla gente più miserabile...ok che loro di lavoro vendono spazi pubblicitari..ma così è davvero qualcosa di vergognoso..


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Marzo 2019)

Show estremamente superato


----------



## fabri47 (17 Aprile 2019)

*La Sai L'Ultima partirà martedì 4 giugno con la conduzione di Ezio Greggio.*


----------



## fabri47 (2 Maggio 2019)

*Accanto ad Ezio Greggio ci saranno Biagio Izzo, Nino Formicola, Maurizio Battista e Scintilla.*


----------



## SoloMVB (2 Maggio 2019)

Torna la sai l'ultima?Per quanto mi riguarda non ha mai smesso di andare in onda,dal 2012 la conduce il Milan,fa ridere molti,ne fa piangere altrettanti.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Giugno 2019)

Inizia stasera!


----------



## fabri47 (21 Giugno 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Inizia stasera!


Chi lo guarda?


----------



## fabri47 (21 Giugno 2019)

Ma come si fa a proporre una roba del genere? Mah...


----------



## fabri47 (22 Giugno 2019)

*Botto di ascolti alla prima: 3.474.000 spettatori pari al 21.1% di share.*


----------

